# Picture of my male German Blue Ram eating a cherry shrimp



## Clemsons2k

Oh wow haha. Circle of life for ya.


----------



## scotty b

sad he has been eating them, but a very nice pic


----------



## Nemue

Aww poor shrimpy. :icon_neut I have rams and shrimp, definitely in a different tank, heck they are even in different rooms!


----------



## thornable

I would keep an eye on him. I had a male GBR that liked to eat shrimp as well. However, one day I discovered that he was "choking" on a shrimp. I had to net him out and hold him while I used tweezers to get what was left of the shrimp out. After that I don't think he went after shrimp anymore haha.

That is an awesome shot though!


----------



## oilers7134

I could definitely see how he chocked on it. Mine carried it around for over 20 minutes before he finished it. I won't be keeping anymore cherry shrimp either.


----------



## thebuddha

gorgeous ram,

gorgeous half of a shrimp too lol


----------



## acitydweller

one could almost make out a frown on the shrimp


----------



## dtejeda.arias

Can someone pass him the cocktail sauce, please? Lol! Nice shot


----------



## OVT

He looks happy

via Droid DNA Tapatalk 2


----------



## PhillyMurse

acitydweller said:


> one could almost make out a frown on the shrimp


That's exactly what I thought! Great looking ram though.


----------



## GMYukonon24s

Beautiful pic, but sad day for the shrimp.


----------



## PinkRasbora

Poor shrimpie!!


----------



## BarbH

Great looking picture and ram, poor shrimp, definitely an expensive snack for the ram.

Sent from my SCH-R720 using Tapatalk 2


----------

